# Online dice roller?



## wittyallusion (Jul 2, 2009)

My game is moving into scattered mode as several of my players will be going abroad. Since none of the online game tables I've found are working for me (OpenRPG, gametable, MapTools all seem to hate me), I'm using an online whiteboard, which is actually a neat, low-fi alternative. What i need is a dice roller that can be used by multiple people, though. so we can see each others' results instantly. I'm sure something like this exists out there but I haven't seen it yet. Can anyone help?


----------



## Ebonyr (Jul 3, 2009)

My Google-fu brought up Home


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2009)

I use Invisible Castle (Home).

Oops, that what Ebonyr linked to as well. It's a good one.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2009)

While invisiblecastle is not exactly what you are looking for, it should get the job done. 

I think there is also an option to roll dice in IRC, which could be closer to what you seek.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Redrobes (Jul 4, 2009)

If your all on windows (2k, XP thru to Vista) then you can try my dice roller. Its a self contained app where you all join up and log in - i.e. not web page based. It shows 3D dice rolling, does macros, does the expression parsing like (3d6+8)*2+1d4 and shares dice rolls instantly. Has options to hide dice from certain users, different dice styles and colors. Does d3, d7, d214 etc as well and can roll up to 21 dice in 3D or 1000 dice and get you the answer.

Oh and its completely free.

Free ViewingDale Dice App


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 6, 2009)

Gametable & Skype is what our scattered group uses.  Gametable for maps/dice rolls (excellent use of macros) and Skype for the talky.  

Gametable


----------



## Snarls-at-Fleas (Aug 18, 2009)

Redrobes said:


> If your all on windows (2k, XP thru to Vista) then you can try my dice roller. Its a self contained app where you all join up and log in - i.e. not web page based. It shows 3D dice rolling, does macros, does the expression parsing like (3d6+8)*2+1d4 and shares dice rolls instantly. Has options to hide dice from certain users, different dice styles and colors. Does d3, d7, d214 etc as well and can roll up to 21 dice in 3D or 1000 dice and get you the answer.
> 
> Oh and its completely free.
> 
> Free ViewingDale Dice App




Sounds exactly what a was looking for, but the link doesn't work


----------



## tdewitt274 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is a die roller that I made some time ago.  While it doesn't store the die rolls, it does have a bit of functionality.

Total Results = shows results and a total
Drop Lowest = Rolls the desired number, but drops the lowest (ex, 4d6, drop lowest)
Wild Die Explode = From the Star Wars RPG, if the last die is a 6, it rolls until the die is no longer a 6.
Hero System = Stun and Body Damage per the Hero System rules.
Designate the number of dice, add a modifier if needed, and click on the die that you want to use.

Edit:  Updated to handle multiple rolls of the dice indicated (ex, 6 x 4d6 + 2)


----------



## Udo (Mar 1, 2011)

This one is an Online Dice Roller I made some time ago and it's still being updated. Its one redeeming feature is that you can freely use any dice code imaginable by just entering it. So, things like D6+4+2D20 can be done easily. 

It has support for several rule systems (additional suggestions always welcome) and I've just started work on a user customization feature. We also have a "Dice Room", which is kinda like a very awful chat room for dice rolling in a group. What do you guys think? Any feedback is welcome


----------



## DiceRoller (Jun 2, 2011)

I wrote a dice roller for skype a couple years ago, but it had several bugs I never got around to fixing. I made a new verison. Just run it while inside of a skype chat, and you can just send a chat message with a command inside and it will take care of the roll.
DiceRoller V2.0 (for Skype) | Download DiceRoller V2.0 (for Skype) software for free at SourceForge.net


----------



## Morrus (Jun 3, 2011)

EN World has an online dice roller.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 3, 2011)

Morrus said:


> EN World has an online dice roller.




But it didn't at the time of the original posting.  However, I'm not sure how useful enworld's roller would be if you were not running a game here.


----------



## Udo (Jul 7, 2011)

The Rolz.org Dice Roller now has the capability to embed die rolls into forum posts, like this for example:


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 29, 2011)

Rolls rolls rolls


----------

